# Girdling Tree tools



## jvpski (Jul 4, 2010)

I need to girdle quite a few trees for a crop tree release. I would like to have any advice on the best tools to use and/or the best techniques. Thanks!


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 5, 2010)

I've done a little. Just an axe I would say is a no go if you have much. If you outline the area with a chainsaw cut to be girdled and then chip off the bark inside the area that seems to get the job done as well as any I know of, just be sure to get deep enough to remove all the cambium with the bark or you may not get a good kill. I tried girdling a fair size oak with a log wizard and wasn't pleased with that method although I wouldn't be surprised if it worked well on not so large trees with softer bark. Just felling the trees is probably easiar in most situations as long as your not damaging the crop trees and leaving the culls in the way. 
I don't claim to be an expert and expect there is probably better ways and tools I may not be familiar with.


----------



## jvpski (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I was wondering about the log bark wizard and it seems you tried it. I will try the chain saw method you mentioned. Thanks for the note!


----------



## leonardo (Jul 5, 2010)

hi, i'm in ohio too. have just finished a crop tree release on my tree farm. a chain saw is the only way to go if you are doing hundred's of trees as i did. on large diameter trees i would stand in one spot girdle around a quarter of the tree, top and bottom cut, move around tree and repeat till finished. on medium sized trees, walk completely around tree while making top cut, then repeat for bottom cut. for the small stuff just make a felling cut completely though and move to next tree. chaps, glasses, hearing protectors, and a hard highly recommended. i just bought some anti vibe gloves which i think will be well worth the money. good luck.


----------



## jvpski (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks, actually I tried that today and working well. The easy or small stuff and go ahead and fell.


----------

